# Kinai and A.J's adventures.



## Kinai (Mar 21, 2017)

March 21, 2017 its a tuesday!

Lol. Ok my days have been a serious blur... I think I got A.J on Friday and Saturday all h**l broke loose in my family. Things are slowing down but there is still a bit of time before we all fall back together into stability. 

Since getting AJ, I have learned that Even if you do research before inheriting a pet, nevermind a rabbit, you will still NOT be fully prepared for what you thought you were prepared for. 

I got AJ Friday: cool. I bring him home with all the stuff from other house... Clean and WASH EVERYTHING in the cage, including as much of the cage as possible. AJ lounges on my bed with his new brother Buddy my 12 pound tan Chihuahua, all while Buddy contemplates that nights meal plan or if he wants a new friend and happy mom......thankfully he chose new friend and happy mom.  

I got the cage all set up. Bedding, litterbox, bowl with some hay and pellets, all good. AJ goes in and checks it out and immediately goes to the corner and sits in a ball like he always did. I talked to him while putting the water bottle on and he came and drank for about 5 minutes straight... He slowly began exploring the cage and settled in his litter box but he stretched out and relaxed which he never did in front of me before. 

Between Friday and yesterday I have been seeing him blossom from a little ball of fur curled in a ball, ears back, doing nothing but eat whenever and drink when the water was full...to him relaxing at times in his cage, laying with me during out of cage time, eating lettuce, a bit of honey dew melon and a bit of pineapple. Yesterday was his first time in a large space with no bars (my kitchen) he got overwhelmed so we didn't do that very long. 

Today! Today was amazing! I woke up to a cage that was 90% clean instead of 90% dirty. I have reminded him what the litter box is and he used it most of the night last night and today! Yeah!!!

Tonight we had another play time in my small kitchen and this time he wasn't as overwhelmed. I think he sees me as a type of "mom" or security and he stuck to me at first but I took egg carton sections and his pellets that he ADORES and "hid" the pellets under the egg sections he got the idea a bit but was still hesitant. When he seemed more confident I moved further away. I still had pellets but he didn't know. When I moved back it spooked him and he came back to me but was quick to sniff the other way So I put a pellets in front of him and then threw it about a foot away. He went and ate it and that bridged the gap in his courage level to go explore. He would go out and check things out and then come back and give me some licks, then repeat. He also received a water only bath tonight which he wasn't thrilled with but he looks better 

Off to bed. 
Sweet Bunny Dreams


----------



## LadyBug101 (Mar 22, 2017)

Very nice, Kinai! Again, welcome to the forum and may you have many happy bunny adventures!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Mar 22, 2017)

Such an adorable story.


----------



## Kinai (Mar 23, 2017)

Lady bug
Thank you. 

Whiterabbit
It has been a cute almost week with A.J. 

Adventures to continue


----------



## Kinai (Mar 23, 2017)

3-23-17. Its Thursday! 

Great family news.. But besides that the fur kids and I are settling into a semi routine. 

I wake up, take Buddy (12 pound Chihuahua) out after a bit of snuggle time with him. Then we come back in for my turn and then clean AJ's cage as he tries to help and Buddy battles for my undivided attention....can anyone else sense the jealousy from Buddy? He is so bratty, but I understand and have tried to pay extra attention to him. 

Today was awesome because I finally found a box that I can use with AJ for play time. He was slow to interact with it but when he did he was in and out. Turned a couple times. Then sat and played lookout from inside. Buddy really wants to know about AJ and I haven't stopped him from being curious, and it's cute when Buddy invites AJ to play in dog language. Well today Buddy whined and groaned at AJ and did some play bows. Then have up and nudged him to "check his gender", after that Buddy was looking like he wanted to show AJ who's boss but couldn't figure out how cause of the size difference and I kept telling him to be gentle. lol. Poor Buddy didn't get to flatten the AJ to show him who's top dog.. I don't think he would have though anyway.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Mar 24, 2017)

I can't get over his little smooshie Nethie face!! SO CUTE


----------



## LadyBug101 (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh, your bunny is seriously the cutest rabbit I have ever seen, and that is saying alot!


----------



## manatee02 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thump thump THUMP!!!

Hello manatee02 here I am writing my first rabbit blog I have 2 wonderful bunnies 1 is Fluffy and the other is Masie I love them very much! Sadly my rabbit Grace die Fluffys mate so we have tryed and tryed to bond her with Masie; the down side is every time we get them out together Fluffy thumps her feet as hard as possible to say DANGER!!! Masie just back into a corner and try's to show trust by having her back turn but Fluffy isn't getting it. 

If anyone has some bunnies bonding tips let me know 

Manatee02


----------



## Kinai (Mar 26, 2017)

Lady Bug
If I could show you him in action your love him more! I found out he uses me as security when I lay down with him during play time. But he seems to stick to me more when I do that so I sit up usually cause I LOVE watching him.


----------



## Kinai (Mar 27, 2017)

3-27-17. Monday? Yeah Monday

New foods discovered! Also pellets are gold! Do NOT mess with AJ's pellets... lol. He pushed me out of the way to get to them this morning. 

I bought new fruits, a mixed berry bag, and he likes blackberry, rasberry, and strawberries. So now we are up to 6 fruits he likes. I give him romaine salad mix that I wash and I admit I cheat by buying packaged frozen fruits but I can't get my hands on fresh. 

AJ is gaining weight which is GOOD! After what I found out I know why his pellets are gold to him. I am just hoping he self regulates food intake soon. But I have been splitting his food into 2 feedings so it's a bit better AND he didn't finish his night time pellets so I am hoping that he's learning when he's full or that he will always have food. 

He just laid down all stretched out on the bottom of his cage! He's only ever done that in his litter box or laying with me. Yes! He's relaxing more  so happy


----------



## LadyBug101 (Mar 30, 2017)

Cute! I love your AJ stories!


----------



## Kinai (Apr 10, 2017)

4-10-17. Its a Monday

Been semi busy. Fishing season started Saturday and I love fishing. I started AJ's herb "garden" and some are starting to come up. Two types of parsley, sweet basil, coriander, tyme, I also have Echinacea but haven't planted it yet. 

AJ is now in the habit of looking at me in the morning when I wake up as if to say "Hey Mom! Mom... Its time for my food! I'm cute, I'm lovable. Come on let's go!" and of course I'm a sucker. 

Buddy, my dog, is so jealous that when I clean and feed AJ I have to give Buddy pellets also.  I give him the smallest ones that I can find because he's on a grain free diet mainly. 

AJ had his FIRST ever dandelion flower yesterday... He wouldn't take it from my hand but I left it in the cage and he ate it. 

A new thing I found AJ likes is his belly "massaged" I put my fingers under his belly from the side and slightly move them like you would drum your fingers on a table. He lays partly on his side on my hand while I do it. I also stretch him out so his body is long as he still sits curled up a lot.


----------



## Kinai (Apr 20, 2017)

4-20-17 it's a Thursday

Long time no post. Easter has come and gone, a Vet visit also. A family member passed :-( but other than that all is going great.

Trying to figure out AJ is like trying to figure out how to put together a one color jigsaw puzzle lol. 

He is becoming more "rabbit" and by that I mean he's been more skittish, but his personality is coming out and he is a gentle BOOGER! I will have him out with me and I don't know if he gets frustrated or what but he starts digging and then he'll grab the object below his mouth and "fluff" it then chew on it. OR he'll do the same but instead of the fluff he'll just chomp. He's bitten me twice, not sure if on purpose or not. But he starts digging on me and I move quickly!

I try to give him some food at times and he'll put his forehead on the food.. Not sure if it's pet me or no thanks lol

He is also learning HE has control over his environment at times, at least over moving whatever is in his cage. 

He did great at the vet! But I almost lost him lol. One of the vet techs fell in love with him! He weighed 2.1 lbs. I have a scale at home that matches that weight 100% he does need a dental as his back teeth are somewhat sharp. That may be why he's not seeming to be eating as much hay but IS still eating it

Buddy has chilled out on the jealousy a bit. So I have no more doggy at my side at cage cleaning time


----------



## Kinai (May 10, 2017)

5-10-17. It's a Wednesday 

It's been awhile since I wrote last, been super busy. Brother had surgery, I've had doctors, mom needed help, and I have been taking some chill time when I can.

On another note though, AJ had his dental yesterday. The vet said he did great. They said he may never need another dental. His teeth are only slightly misaligned and that diet should be the best thing and said the one he's on is great. 

I missed him like crazy. I was so happy to get the call that he was ok and doing good. I picked him up and he was the star of the office yesterday! I don't think they get many dwarf him I martens and he IS adorable! So I don't blame the staff for wanting lots of snuggles. 

I wrote questions On a paper for the vet to answer for me and one was if I needed to be doing anything else to have AJ be his best and the answer was No your doing a great job! I was so happy when I read that... He's my first bun.. And I've only had him about a month and a half. 

There were 2 other Bunnies there yesterday but I only was able to see 1 since she was dropped off at the same time. She was BIG compared to AJ. She had calico colored upright ears and a ring around the eye I could see but her body was all white. She was pretty!

I have to go, have seeds to start, flowers to plant and an apartment to clean.


----------



## MILU (Jun 21, 2017)

AJ is so cute!! Love his pics in the box and Buddy watching him


----------



## Kinai (Jun 29, 2017)

Its June 29th a Thursday? 

A LONG time since my last entry. AJ is doing Really good. I have officially had AJ 3 months now!!! and his personality keeps coming out more and more and more! He's a stinker.. I swear he's a toddler in a bunny body. He pushes my butons for just so long and then BOOM he turns into prince charming.... the cutest thing ever. 

He's a bit mad at me right now since I have been busy lately and leaving him in his cage more as a result. Talk about dirty looks! But he kind of deserved the first day. He was out playing with me on my bed and decided to pee half on me and half on my bed, let's just say I was NOT happy! He has been out since then but under close monitoring.

He's been cutting down on his hay intake again. But I think it's more the quality. I have a batch of dusty and a batch of hard pokey kind. And I ran out of money to get more so I've been doing my best to get the best of both lol. Can't say I'm not dedicated. I buy his "salads" every week with some herbs he loves that I don't have growing well right now. 

AJ has been playing with a couple of toys but I've found he likes pulling and moving things so I will be making some other toys for him with different textures. 

His color points, mostly his nose, is fading and he looks so cute and like a different bunny. 

I tried to give him the Clover flower to try and he snubbed it. I think I have the only bun that doesn't like clover. LOL.

Off to the cleaning races. Which I Won't win lol. I hate cleaning


----------

